# wo ist der syntaxfehler?



## jazzcookie (18. Dez 2009)

```
Color c3;
		c3.getRed()=c1.getRed()+c2.getRed();
```
bei mir wird "c3.getRed() unterstrichen mit der fehlermeldung:
"the left-hand side of the assignment must be a variable"
ich versteh nicht warum das falsch ist.c1.getRed() und c2.getRed() sind beides ints, also kann ich sie addieren und c3.getRed() ist doch noch nicht festgelegt oder?


----------



## Final_Striker (18. Dez 2009)

"the left-hand side of the assignment must be a variable"

steht doch da. auf der linken seite der zuweisung muss eine variable stehen.


----------



## Heady86 (18. Dez 2009)

Steht ja eigentlich schon in der Meldung ""the left-hand side of the assignment must be a variable"

Links vom = muss ne variable stehen und keine Anweisung


----------



## dzim (18. Dez 2009)

programatisch also: c3=c1.getRed()+c2.getRed();


----------



## jazzcookie (18. Dez 2009)

ok angenommen ich schreib "int r=c1.getRed()+c2.getRed();". wie kann ich später diese summe c3.red vom typ Color zuweisen?


----------



## Final_Striker (18. Dez 2009)

z.b mit c3.setRed(int i)


----------



## raptorrs (18. Dez 2009)

na ja, wohl am einfachsten mit 


```
c3.setRed(r);
```

Die Methode setRed(int r) muss natürlich in der Klasse c3 enthalten sein!


----------



## Suinos (18. Dez 2009)

raptorrs hat gesagt.:
			
		

> [...] in der Klasse c3 [...]


Richtig: [...] in der Klasse *von* c3 [...]



			
				jazzcookie hat gesagt.:
			
		

> [JAVA=1]Color c3;[/code]


Wenn es sich hierbei um java.awt.Color handelt:

Findest du eine Methode, um den Farbwert einer Farbe zu ändern?
Wenn nicht, was für Möglichkeiten findest du sonst noch in der API?


----------



## jazzcookie (22. Dez 2009)

hm irgendwie ist das komisch.es handelt sich schon um die die klasse java.awt.Color aber bei mir gibt es die setRed() methode nicht.


```
c3.setRed(c1.getRed()+c2.getRed());
```

fuehrt zu einem fehler, bei dem das "setRed" rot unterstrichen wird mit der meldung:

"the method setRed(int) is undefined for the type of color"


----------



## Gas (22. Dez 2009)

Color hat auch keine Setter... schaut halt in die API.


----------

